# Pets Photo Thread (Post photos of your pet)



## Iamasingularity (Jan 9, 2012)

I though I`d start a thread to see what pets people live with around the world.

These are the ones I live with:

















Just a few Pro shots of my dog. The rest are somewhere on my mac which I`m currently having issues fixing. 
















And thats my Hedgehog, shots taken using an itouch.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 9, 2012)

Persian/Something else cross




Bengal


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 9, 2012)

Only iPhone shots so far because she's not "officially" ours (we still have to sign the adoption paperwork, but the fosters want her to go to us ) but this is our soon-to-be rescue, little 2 year old puggle currently named Daisy (we are renaming her ):




































Too friggin' cute!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 9, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Only iPhone shots so far because she's not "officially" ours (we still have to sign the adoption paperwork, but the fosters want her to go to us ) but this is our soon-to-be rescue, little 2 year old puggle currently named Daisy (we are renaming her ):
> 
> Too friggin' cute!



Wow, thats great! I hope she settles down soon with you guys.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 9, 2012)

My two ladies. Mochi is the big one laying the much earned smack down on Uyu, the little one.

These are a few years old but still a funny picture.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 9, 2012)

signalgrey said:


> My two ladies. Mochi is the big one laying the much earned smack down on Uyu, the little one.
> 
> These are a few years old but still a funny picture.




Cool. I plan to have a cat/owl/crow/raven/ferret/, like all of them someday. Lol. I`ll somehow manage.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 9, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> Cool. I plan to have a cat/owl/crow/raven/ferret/, like all of them someday. Lol. I`ll somehow manage.



welcome back btw.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 9, 2012)

signalgrey said:


> welcome back btw.



Hahaha, thanks mate.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 9, 2012)

I posted mine in an earlier thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2233037-post13.html


----------



## tylerjones553 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lovely Pictures I just love Pets Dogs are my favorite already having Labrador he is too funny


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 31, 2012)

tylerjones553 said:


> Lovely Pictures I just love Pets Dogs are my favorite already having Labrador he is too funny



Pics!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 6, 2012)

signalgrey said:


>



"Leave now, and never speak of what you have seen here."


----------



## alangrylls55 (Mar 6, 2012)

Great Pictures I just love Pets Specially Dogs They are just amazing to have


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 6, 2012)

signalgrey said:


> My two ladies. Mochi is the big one laying the much earned smack down on Uyu, the little one.
> 
> These are a few years old but still a funny picture.



That's adorable! I love kittens


----------



## Wretched (Mar 16, 2012)

Some nice pics here. I started a 365 project on my two cats a couple years ago but got so busy I let it slip. You can see all the pics here: 365 Project: The Year of the Cat - a set on Flickr

Here's a couple of my favourites:


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 1, 2012)

One of my three dogs- Her name is Layla. She's a husky mix, and she's grown into a huge lump of fluff. We call her "Giant Fluffy".

Her as a puppy:











A bit more grown-up, next to our pit/lab/terrier mix Lucy making a derp face:


----------



## Phrygian (Jun 1, 2012)

I love this thread! 


Here's our beautiful, 2 year old little eurasier girl, Attilla











Here she derps






Here she did great at a dog show!







These two are my mothers field spaniels, the brown one is called Odin, and black one Nero:






















Some more DERP:


----------



## McBonez (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## infernalservice (Jun 14, 2012)

My one eyed hairless cat, Jim:








Ripley the greyhound:




Jim and Remy the whippet:


----------



## Ayo7e (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice thread!

Pichi






yaaaawwwn


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 14, 2012)

Aoife, sleeping:





Aoife as a kit:





RJ:





Roger:





Paganini - cell phone shot:





Chopin is camera shy so we don't have any pictures of her.

Toby:





Lyla:


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 16, 2012)

<3


----------



## Michael T (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, don't "officially" own any pets but do have a few strays that have "claimed" us as their humans though.

Here are a couple that i actually have pictures of. We have about 5 strays we take care of.

Cleo









Casper









And some little red headed human girl that lives with us and eats our food. 

Angel


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jun 17, 2012)

The rental we're in doesn't allow pets, but here's the closest thing I could have to a pet. Lost him a little while ago, unfortunately. Meet 'Mav'.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jun 17, 2012)

Cheeky Ruby!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 27, 2012)

Got a picture of Chopin finally:


----------

